
Ask HN: Pay for first few clients or hire a salesperson? Need freelance advice - pixelm2
I am working for a large corp as an analytics manager. I would like to do freelance work on the side and hopefully turn it into a full time gig.<p>I would like to know whether it&#x27;s worthwhile to hire a salesperson to find my first few clients, or to instead do jobs for free (or at a discount) and build a portfolio to attract attention. Finding access to subcontractors to fill the demand won&#x27;t be a problem.<p>My business will be focused on analytics and data visualization, ETL, etc.
======
confiscate
Can you describe more what you are asking?

It sounds like you have supply (subcontractors) but not enough demand
(clients). Is that what you are asking?

~~~
pixelm2
Basically. I haven't started the business yet. I am trying to figure out how
to get my first few clients.

